# MIRAGE is back! Entry 4130 Chrm-moly road bike



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We have had a 4130 entry road bike for the last 12 years or so; but during the last year we have been sold out during design.

New 2011 Mirage is back in stock and should be on the BD site this week.

This bike is a lot like the Specialized Allez Steel; but with the Micro-shift 8-speed DT shifter group [the setup I prefer at this level]. Bike has a triple [24-speed] and eyelets; fender mounts and Aero Brake levers plus CX brake levers.

Perfect setup as a ultility / commuter bike; and less than $300 delivered in the 48 states.
Lots of sizes
Comes in super nice green

I really like useful good riding bikes that are also low cost


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent! Post some pics.


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome, a crappy frame with equally crappy components, sounds great....


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on, less than $300, what do you want??


----------



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

*Nice*

Exactly what I was asking for on here a few months ago! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Just curious, 'cuz I want to see what this bike looks like! Is it still "coming soon" - the only Mirage bikes I see are Mirage Sport and Mirage Pro, both AL framed rides.


----------

